
Boarding Passenger Arrested Sued After Tossing Coins in Jet Engine for Good Luck - ourmandave
http://thedrive.com/news/26641/passenger-arrested-sued-after-tossing-coins-in-jet-engine-for-good-luck-while-boarding
======
eesmith
What astonishes me is that not only did this happen but:

> Incredible as the thought of someone flipping a coin into a Lucky Air jet
> engine for good luck may be, the final twist is that the exact same thing
> has happened once before at the exact same airport to the exact same flight.
> Last May, a 76-year-old woman was briefly detained for tossing coins at the
> engines of Flight 8L 9960 in Anqing

~~~
ncr100
Those sound like rare odds.

------
gumby
perhaps the publicity of the lawsuit will discourage others from this stupid
and dangerous thing.

~~~
Gibbon1
I think I'd install a Koi pond for nutters to toss coins in.

------
daniel-cussen
The airline is called "Lucky Air." I can fathom that they would do this.

